# John Bryan - Founder of the Assault on Mt. Mitchell dies



## mikeridesabike (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.goupstate.com/article/20...=Lymphoma-claims-giant-in-Spartanburg-cycling

Although I live in Spartanburg, I never really knew John that well. But he is a legend around here. You could bet that, if he planned a ride, it would have multiple steep climbs. Anyone who has suffered up Mt. Mitchell owes him a big thank you for putting it together.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Definately a legend and a great man from what I read.

You can already see the focus shift in the AOMM as he's became less involved.


----------

